# Regarding 8pin PCIE connectors!!



## GordonFreemanInTheFlesh (Nov 6, 2022)

Do all 8pin PCIE connectors share the same pin diameter(pitch)?
Or does it depend on the wire gauge that you are using!?

_*Example.*
I want to build a custom cable and would like to use 16awg wires instead of the 18awg. Will the 16awg pins fit into into an "18awg" breakout board?
I don't really know if 16awg molex micro-fit jr pins are compatible with 18awg connectors ._

To my understanding the interlocking between the female and male plug stays the same but the butts of the pins can be (16awg,18awg etc) to acomodate different wire diameters.

_*Any help is greatly appreciated!*_


----------

